# Comment connecter un imac G3 sur un réseau Wifi sans acheter une carte "airport" ?



## thierry 95 (30 Août 2006)

Mon imac G 3 400 Mhz - mac osx 10 - me sert de deuxième micro à la maison. 
Je souhaiterai l'équiper d'une liaison internet sans fil. 

Mon modem inventel (origine Cegetel) est branché sur mon micro Pc et la carte wifi n'est pas reconnue par l'usb de l'imac.:sleep:

On m'a dit qu'il fallait installer une carte "airport" à l'intérieur de mon imac. Or il s'avère que ce produit est cher et difficilement disponible.

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible d'installer un adaptateur qui se brancherait sur la prise usb et qui remplirait les fonctions de la carte airport. 
Sinon faut-il que je change de modem et que je le remplace par un modem plus évolué ?
Merci de votre aide et bonne continuation à tous !
thierry


----------



## Alycastre (30 Août 2006)

Alors, une seule solution:  DLink DWL-122


----------



## plovemax (30 Août 2006)

Oui il existe des "cl&#233;s" USB WIFI mais elles fonctionnent g&#233;n&#233;ralement moins bien que airport (d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu tout du moins.)


----------



## Alycastre (30 Août 2006)

Certes ... Mais quand on a pas vraiment le choix ...


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Août 2006)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;' 

Je vois deux solutions pour ajouter un adaptateur Wi-fi &#224; ton Mac:
- un dongle USB Wi-fi
- un &#233;l&#233;ment de r&#233;seau Ethernet (prise RJ-45) &#233;quip&#233; en Wi-fi (point d'acc&#232;s Wifi, adaptateur Wifi, routeur, modem-routeur, ...)


Il me semble que ton iMac est &#233;quip&#233; de ports USB 1, et non d'USB 2 (mais je peux me tromper). Dans ce cas, l'interface limitera le d&#233;bit maximum, et il n'est pas certain que tous les dongles Wi-fi USB 2 puissent fonctionner correctement. J'ai lu toutefois que certains faisaient fonctionner leur dongle Wifi sur un port USB 1 (la Sagem XG-703A notamment) en se limitant &#224; la norme 802.11B (la 802.11G montant &#224; 54Mbps).

La solution en Ethernet est forc&#233;ment plus ch&#232;re, mais elle a l'avantage de donner de meilleures chances de r&#233;ussite. Surtout quand il y a un routeur int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; l'appareil.


----------



## dd2g (15 Août 2007)

bonjour,

je viens d'acheter cet adaptateur pour mon IB G3_800mhz sur ebay

*Mac G54SL+ USB Airport carte key WIFI Mini iMac iBook*


après une mise en route un peu difficile, ça fonctionne très bien à condition d'allumer le mac avec la clé branchée et d'avoir créé un profil avec la cléé wep et le ssid.

je conseille, pour résoudre votre pblm


----------

